# new picture



## Celeste (May 13, 2005)

i just finished this today. what do you think?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

wow, thats awesome


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

I love it its very pretty


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Did you draw that on a computer or with ink?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Looking at some of her other work. I would guess most of it is done the old fashion way. She has talent.


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

Good picture! Although I'm just curious....whats her hand leaning on? An invisible nightstand?


----------

